# Left my kindle on the plane



## tootall (Aug 5, 2010)

Title pretty much sums it up. Flew into Basra this morning and left my kindle in the seat back pocket. Called lost and found at Dubai airport but they said I have to contact the Basra airport lost and found(good luck with that...). Anyone know if there is contact number within EK that I can call to make inquires/report the item missing?


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Found this on a website. Hope it helps.




> The Emirates lost and found number is +971 4 0505 7584 / 7538. They handle all lost property on all Emirates flights globally, and also in Dubai Terminal 3 as it only handles Emirates flights.
> 
> They are open during normal UAE business hours.
> 
> Emirates lost and found department can also be contacted via email at [email protected]


Dubai Airport Luggage - Lost & Found


----------



## tootall (Aug 5, 2010)

pamela0810 said:


> Found this on a website. Hope it helps.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks pamela, i did already tried that. They said they only handle flight coming into Dubai. I actually have a contact with Emirates at the Basra airport and I've sent him an email but its been months since I've spoken to him last.


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Ok, I've sent an email to someone I know requesting for contact details, will write back here or PM you as soon as she replies.


----------



## Felixtoo2 (Jan 16, 2009)

Good luck, I think the chances of seeing it again are pretty remote as it won't be an Emirates cleaning crew that device the Aircraft in Basra.


----------



## ZeeKhan (Nov 13, 2012)

I think you should have no problem getting that back I left my ipad on the plane flying into Abu Dhabi got to the hotel realised it had gone missing spoke to concierge at Jumeirah beach hotel I got it back the following day I paid a delivery cost and picked it up at Marina mall from the Ethiad bus crew ...there is no way a cleaning company can physically get out of that airport with a kindle I'm shocked if you don't get it back..keep the post updated

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum...Have a great day ... Zee


----------



## Felixtoo2 (Jan 16, 2009)

You'd be surprised what you can take out of airports!


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

Basra airport is a bit different to Abu Dhabi airport.


----------



## ZeeKhan (Nov 13, 2012)

Felixtoo2 said:


> You'd be surprised what you can take out of airports!


Yes your right ...hopefully the kindle will return

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum...Have a great day ... Zee


----------



## tootall (Aug 5, 2010)

Sadly this is actually the second time I've left my Kindle on a Basra flight. Last time it was on the way back but they found it and I had it returned to me. Can lightning strike twice?


----------



## de Mexicaan (Apr 16, 2012)

tootall said:


> Sadly this is actually the second time I've left my Kindle on a Basra flight. Last time it was on the way back but they found it and I had it returned to me. Can lightning strike twice?


Maybe somebody thought you are pushing your luck....


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

tootall said:


> Sadly this is actually the second time I've left my Kindle on a Basra flight. Last time it was on the way back but they found it and I had it returned to me. Can lightning strike twice?


Geez you're so excited to get to Basra that you can't wait to get out of that plane eh?


----------



## ode17366 (Nov 29, 2010)

Hope you get it back have left my iPad three times on Emirates flights now doing the same thing and leaving it in seat pocket. Got it back every time so far so there is hope


----------



## saraswat (Apr 28, 2012)

tootall said:


> Can lightning strike twice?


Apparently it can strike three times (see below)



ode17366 said:


> have left my iPad three times on Emirates flights


Btw, three times??!!??, you need to get like a tether or something for your ipad, my first recommendation was handcuffs but then anyone with handcuffs on an airplane... yeah nuff' said...


----------



## sammylou (Oct 29, 2012)

ode17366 said:


> Hope you get it back have left my iPad three times on Emirates flights now doing the same thing and leaving it in seat pocket. Got it back every time so far so there is hope


how about just make it a habit/rule of thoroughly checking the pocket every time you get off a plane???


----------



## de Mexicaan (Apr 16, 2012)

ode17366 said:


> Hope you get it back have left my iPad three times on Emirates flights now doing the same thing and leaving it in seat pocket. Got it back every time so far so there is hope


Since I almost lost mine once, i just keep it in my hands from touchdown onwards. Not sure if this is a watertight system though....


----------



## tootall (Aug 5, 2010)

pamela0810 said:


> Geez you're so excited to get to Basra that you can't wait to get out of that plane eh?


Six trips to Basra so far. Twice denied entry and had to re-board plane. Never know whats going to happen when I land!


----------



## tootall (Aug 5, 2010)

Just to follow up I got my kindle back, win!


----------



## Felixtoo2 (Jan 16, 2009)

That is unbelievable, the amount of stuff I have at home that just,,,,,,,?,,,,, lol


----------



## CDN2012 (Jun 15, 2011)

Glad to hear you got it back. Did they give you a reason why they denied you entry into Basra twice?


----------



## ZeeKhan (Nov 13, 2012)

tootall said:


> Just to follow up I got my kindle back, win!


Well some ...I was confident that you would have ..enjoy read a book

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum...Have a great day ... Zee


----------



## tootall (Aug 5, 2010)

CDN2012 said:


> Glad to hear you got it back. Did they give you a reason why they denied you entry into Basra twice?


They lack a computerized Visa/Immigration system. The first couple trips were urgent so the day after I got my LOI I would hop on a plane but because my Visas at the time where issued from Baghdad the offical copy had not yet arrived in Basra so they had nothing to authenticate my copy against.



ZeeKhan said:


> Well some ...I was confident that you would have ..enjoy read a book
> 
> Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum...Have a great day ... Zee


The great thing about the Kindle is that I downloaded the PC reader while I was there along with the book I was currently reading which nice because there is not a lot to do in the camp.


----------

